#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Victim of Cyber-crime...This is for you!

## Shana

Hey guys,

Recently we've been hearing quite a lot of news on suicides of youth and the primary root for those kinds of suicidal thoughts? Cyber crimes! Not everyone becomes a victim of cyber crimes, but you might be one if it continues in this pace. 

So I've narrowed down some options for you to act upon if you feel cornered by the acts of hacking, cyber bullying, child grooming and whatever you name.

Keep evidence of criminal act. Save the date, time, descriptions as well as the screenshots of emails, posts or text messages of any internet fraud.If you're under 18, you are advised to seek the help of National Child Protection Authority(NCPA).If not, the next step is the CID Cyber Crime Division.And Sri Lanka's Computer Emergency Readiness Team will be able to solve your cyber attacks.

Here is an article of such a victim and her actions regarding it.
Beyond the Report Button: Tackling Cyber-Violence in Sri Lanka  Groundviews

Let me know what you think. :Smile:

----------


## Beacon

> Hey guys,
> 
> Recently we've been hearing quite a lot of news on suicides of youth and the primary root for those kinds of suicidal thoughts? Cyber crimes! Not everyone becomes a victim of cyber crimes, but you might be one if it continues in this pace. 
> 
> So I've narrowed down some options for you to act upon if you feel cornered by the acts of hacking, cyber bullying, child grooming and whatever you name.
> 
> Keep evidence of criminal act. Save the date, time, descriptions as well as the screenshots of emails, posts or text messages of any internet fraud.If you're under 18, you are advised to seek the help of National Child Protection Authority(NCPA).If not, the next step is the CID Cyber Crime Division.And Sri Lanka's Computer Emergency Readiness Team will be able to solve your cyber attacks.
> 
> Here is an article of such a victim and her actions regarding it.
> ...


Well pointed, The root cause of this problem are not just only the social media and IM's ( Instant messengers ), But also the relationship and the time that we are spending with our loving family! 

*Few examples:*
1) Nowadays, most of the parents are sending their kid's to the school with a shared van or Tuk Tuk driver telling like they have no time or they wanted to work to earn and pay their school fee, Actually the purpose of your job is to live the live that you wanted to live! Get a job that match with your passion and your family lifestyle and requirements.

2) We started living in the virtual world, nowadays, we only get bank statements and government letters from the postman! There is no personal touch when writing a an email to their loving one, mostly everything happening without human sense or emotion ( no anything ), Such virtual life is creating stress and minimizing the purity in the love,respect and integrity.

3) you name it...

----------


## Shana

> Well pointed, The root cause of this problem are not just only the social media and IM's ( Instant messengers ), But also the relationship and the time that we are spending with our loving family! 
> 
> *Few examples:*
> 1) Nowadays, most of the parents are sending their kid's to the school with a shared van or Tuk Tuk driver telling like they have no time or they wanted to work to earn and pay their school fee, Actually the purpose of your job is to live the live that you wanted to live! Get a job that match with your passion and your family lifestyle and requirements.
> 
> 2) We started living in the virtual world, nowadays, we only get bank statements and government letters from the postman! There is no personal touch when writing a an email to their loving one, mostly everything happening without human sense or emotion ( no anything ), Such virtual life is creating stress and minimizing the purity in the love,respect and integrity.
> 
> 3) you name it...


You're actually correct on all our emotions ending with a simple emoticons. But that's the current reality, isn't it? There's no way we could go back to writing letters or neither can we quit the jobs that makes us have no time for even our family.
Because, we are used to this kind of lifestyle and even thinking about going back scares the daylight out of us. Once people were scared of the unknown and now they are scared of missing out the supposed luxuries.
This is a mass mentality. No single man can solve it. Just we need to realize it ourselves at some point.

----------


## Moana

*



Few examples:


*


> 1) Nowadays, most of the parents are sending their kid's to the school with a shared van or Tuk Tuk driver telling like they have no time or they wanted to work to earn and pay their school fee, Actually the purpose of your job is to live the live that you wanted to live! Get a job that match with your passion and your family lifestyle and requirements.


This is obviously true, but not everyone are well educated and rich enough to work the job they dream of. They're mentally plus financially forced to work just for money for their family. My point should make sense I guess.

----------


## Beacon

> This is obviously true, but not everyone are well educated and rich enough to work the job they dream of. They're mentally plus financially forced to work just for money for their family. My point should make sense I guess.


Agree! but we all do this common mistake like we make our life busy rather sticking with what we have or living a life based on our capacity! This is where the problem starts, my suggestion is better we have to plan our life and culture properly as much as we can to avoid such conflicts.

----------

